# The Mounds



## Perchchaser (Nov 8, 2008)

This time of year I guess the Mounds has limited riding area open. Only scramble are 1 is open. Its been 20+ years since I've ridden out there and it was before all this regulated stuff. Used to go out there when ever you wanted, there were no gates or cost to use the place.

Just looking for a place to do some break-in period riding with my new ATV. Any thoughts about going to the Mounds this time of year or what kind of riding Scramble Area 1 consist of?

Thanks!


----------



## petersen.mark (Jan 2, 2010)

If you've been there once you've seen it all. Don,t go this time of year cause as you know they shut down 80 percent of the park for bird migrating season which i've been told in the past. I believe the rest of the park reopens may 20th. the last couple of years the admission price has gone up. I live in southeren oakland county. and what i've found out that if i keep driving another hour up 75 i can ride the gladwin trail system. Yeah its 2 hours away but theres more area to ride and its free. the money i was going to spend to get in the park i use for gas. I try and go to the mounds once a year. anymore and ill go nuts with all the idiots that ride there. what ever you do. Do not go on holiday weekends and sundays. Sundays theres a off road club from flint that kinda flood the place with mud boggers and lifted jeeps. like i do, drive the extra hour north to gladwin. much better riding and less people too.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

I live 7 miles from the Mounds and have rode it alot. It is 200 acres and only 10 acres of it is open from March 15 until May 15th. Not even worth the time/day to go there during this time of the year.

When it re-opens all 200 acres back up on May 15th, its a fun place to spend an afternoon. Lots of mud and alot of other 4x4 ATVs and trucks out there.


----------

